# Thanksgiving surf fishing report - Matagorda



## Fisherman_ATX (Dec 13, 2013)

Made a last minute call to go to the beach on Thanksgiving Day and it turned out to be a good decision. I got there at 1:00 pm and fished until 5.

I got this nice 26 inch red and the rest were withings and croakers. I missed another one that felt like a red but spit the hook after couple of minutes fight.

Here are the pictures



















Youssef


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good looking mess of fish!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice catch!


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you had success. Nice red!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

All of those fish are Great eating. You had a successful day. Congrats


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report and catch!


----------



## Fisherman_ATX (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------

